# UCI needs to do something *** MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS ***



## jamma (14 Jul 2016)

As everyone has seen todays stage it suggests the UCI needs to do something about the crowds and the results not provisional seems fark!ng stupid with something the riders can't control


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Jul 2016)

And what about the 7.8 KG limit rule.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jul 2016)

Already being discussed in the TDF thread. And even if another thread were needed, should be in Pro Racing....


----------



## summerdays (14 Jul 2016)

I've moved it and put spoiler in the title!


----------



## jamma (14 Jul 2016)

Sorry guys heat of the moment


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jul 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> And what about the 7.8 KG limit rule.



6.8KG


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> 6.8KG



Sorry, 6.8 - was thinking of my own bike (which is more like 8.8kg)


----------



## Starchivore (14 Jul 2016)

I don't think anything severe is needed. Incidents are extremely rare and the closeness and freedom of the crowd is a huge part of le tour.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jul 2016)

Shoot happens


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Jul 2016)

lol

Copyright Manuel_Javela


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Jul 2016)

Love this quote from Sky Sports Director Nicolas Portal

“It’s a shame about what happened. It’s not just one spectator, it’s about thousands. It’s not one, two or 10. *It gives me the sh_ts.
*
lol


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2016)

I think they should introduce Pokémon Go! Tour edition


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Love this quote from Sky Sports Director Nicolas Portal
> 
> “It’s a shame about what happened. It’s not just one spectator, it’s about thousands. It’s not one, two or 10. *It gives me the sh_ts.
> *
> lol


Transliteration of the common French expression: ça me fait chier. ''It really pisses me off'' would have been better.


----------



## pawl (14 Jul 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> And what about the 7.8 KG limit rule.






Dosnt apply to mountain top finishes


Sorry mis read KG for KM


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Jul 2016)

probably caused by the fans who were at the top (having been up there for days with little else to do but get blotto) coming down to the lower slopes, swelling the numbers…


----------



## Globalti (15 Jul 2016)

Bring back some proper British crowd control.


----------



## Starchivore (15 Jul 2016)

Some riders are suggesting the issue is too many motorbikes:

“There were so many motorbikes in the way, it wasn’t safe,You had to brake when you were attacking. " (Bardet)


----------



## perplexed (16 Jul 2016)

Can the police bikes carry pillion?

If so, how about a deterrent angle to the problem - just a loose idea, but what if there were a few more police bikes (the 'stills' photography bikes could be reduced to compensate) with pillion cops?

Idiots who cause danger/threaten rider safety could be immediately identified. A couple of the pillion cops jump off and immediately detain them.

A police van follows the team cars and the miscreants are suitably dealt with in court.


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2016)

Can you imagine trying to detain an over-excited drunk fan in that chaos then hold him until the big van arrives?


----------



## Guyincognito76 (16 Jul 2016)

Starchivore said:


> Some riders are suggesting the issue is too many motorbikes:
> 
> “There were so many motorbikes in the way, it wasn’t safe,You had to brake when you were attacking. " (Bardet)



Too many photographers on motobikes seems to be the problem. They have to keep the TV motos unless the top cyclists want to forgo their millions of Euros. It's really unedifying seeing photographers jumping off motos and sticking a camera in the face of a fallen rider in any case.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Jul 2016)

The fact that 6km worth of RVs had to come down the hill to see the race and then no barriers in last km or so made this the problem it was, kind of an unusual scenario and one I am sure ASO will have learned from.


----------

